# New to me Mitchell 300



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

I was just given a working condition Mitchell 300. Looks good, is pretty smooth but it could use a once over with some paint. Im thinking maybe strip it down and polish it up or go back to black with white or red lettering.

Anyone still fish with one and what is the difference between the 300 and the 302?


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

big difference in the 300 and 302..go to mitchellparts.com..they have all the reading material you could ask for


----------

